# Chicken Pox Party??



## xgem27x

My friend's boy has just caught the chicken pox, and she has invited all baby friends to bring their kiddies to come and get infected, so they can get it young, and then be done with it!

I've always thought these "chicken pox parties" were a weird but actually quite good idea!

But then my OH told me he has never had chicken pox, so if the twins are to ever catch it, Mike would have to leave the house for it because it would be bad for him to catch it, so I would have to look after 2 chicken poxy toddlers by myself

I really dont know what to do, I could get it out the way and be done with it, but have to struggle a bit with OH leaving the house and me dealing with the boys for a week or however long by myself... but then on the other hand I could just try and see if I can avoid them ever having the pox, like my OH has avoided it for 20 years, but then they will face a similar problem in say 20 years time if they ever have children etc??

What are your opinions on these "chicken pox parties" and do you think I should go??


----------



## bbyno1

I personally wouldn't.
I wouldn't wanna bring the chicken pox on without needing to iykwim?I understand its better to have them younger but i wouldn't be taking Aliyah if i was in your position.
She will get them when the time comes,whenever that may be


----------



## 17thy

I think its a terrible idea.


----------



## fantastica

I'm not sure tbh. It is definitely better to have them younger, but you're in a difficult situation as your OH has never had them. It's unlikely that you'd be able to avoid them getting it forever though, and it's probably safer to catch them at some point. On one hand, taking them you would know they were about to have it and your OH could leave, but if they caught it at some other point you may not know and they could pass it onto your OH, which could be quite serious?

I really don't know what I'd do, in theory it's probably a good idea, but i'm not sure how i'd actually feel about 'making my child ill' haha! X


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't like the idea. I know it's better to have them young but I would feel awful if I purposely let LO get chicken pox and she ended up getting really ill from them.


----------



## _laura

agree with the others, I mean I'm 99.9% sure Max will catch it at nursery fairly soon as they are always having outbreaks and me and Scott have both had it. Only thing you could do if the twins did get it is ask someone else (maybe a friend) to come over for a few days. I think once the spots are showing the virus is nearly over.

But I wouldn't go out of my way to give it to him.


----------



## xgem27x

Thanks :flower:

I think it is too short notice as well to pack Mike off for a few days, and the idea of purposely getting them ill is a bit harsh, they could end up getting more ill and if anything serious was to happen, I would be to blame!

Plus, with advances in science, they may even have a cure or something in like 20 years time, so who knows xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I think it's horrible and tbh I'm always appalled that people happily have these parties. Summer caught CP at 11 months and honestly, it was the worst three weeks of my life. Seeing her crying constantly, covered in spots, in pain, unable to sleep, her eye inflamed from an infection on her eyelid at the tip. It was just horrible and I struggle to see why anyone would put their child through it.

They might not take it as bad but what if they did? You'd probably feel horrendous. Summer has a couple of scars on her back and her left temple from them. I dread them so much that when Beanie is here I'm looking into getting her privately immunised against them because it was so bad. 

I know I have a strong opinion on these 'pox parties' but that's only because seeing my 11 month old so ill but unable to unstand why she couldn't scratch, why mummy hurt her when putting cream on them has really stuck with me. :(


----------



## 17thy

We actually just had a whole thing on the news discouraging parents from purposefully getting their child sick..especially chicken pox parties.. No matter how "innocent" it may seem, chicken pox has been the cause of many a death in children as well.


----------



## stephx

Yeah I wouldn't do it, she'll probably catch it on her own anyway x


----------



## MillyBert

I think its a bad idea. When my sister had it my son also got it. while my sister had one or 2 spots my son had a bad reacton and ended up in hospital as it can cause phnumonia. so while it may seem to be a good idea to get it over and done with early it still can be a nasty illness and just because they already get it, it wont mean that they wont get it again as there has been some cases of people getting it twice. let them catch it the natural way (if they evan get it at all like your OH they may never get it) :) end of the day though you know your children better than anyone its your choice to make. i personally wouldnt
xx


----------



## rileybaby

I wouldnt make Riley catch it lol. Some people dont get it, my mum is 47, and has worked in a nursery for 6 years, and a primary school with the 4 year olds for 9 years, and has been in contact with it sooo much as she is always sending kids home with it, and has never caught it, so she is obviously just a carrier. I had it at 3 weeks old and my mum said it was terrible! Riley goes to nursery to im sure he will catch it there a long with everything else he brings home!


----------



## lizardbreath

I wouldn't. Mind you if one of my girls getting it the other will not be separated they will play together and get it. But to do it with not family I wouldn't just my opinion


----------



## JoJo16

Alice had it when she was 4 months old and the spots didnt start scabbing for 2 weeks so depending on how badly they would get it your OH could have to leave for weeks lol


----------



## Lauraxamy

I wouldn't make my children catch it tbh. I worked with 2-4 year olds and when they got it some were fine with it, others mums would say how poorly they were so it's not something I look forward to them getting. I was 9 when I had it and just had a cold but other than that felt ok pretty much.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'd get it over and done with, they're bound to get it at some point, and even if they don't it'll be a problem when they have their own children. How bad is it for adults anyway?


----------



## amygwen

I wouldn't ever do that. That is such a weird idea. :wacko:


----------



## v2007

:shock:

That's awful. 

Intentionally making your baby sick is wrong!!

V xxx


----------



## stephx

I do understand why some people do it, in principle its a pretty good idea lol

I just couldnt :nope:


----------



## 17thy

I don't understand how intentionally giving your child something that could potentially kill them or develop other sickness from is in any form a "good idea" :shrug: 

If they are going to catch it, then they'll catch it.


----------



## stephx

17thy said:


> I don't understand how intentionally giving your child something that could potentially kill them or develop other sickness from is in any form a "good idea" :shrug:
> 
> If they are going to catch it, then they'll catch it.

Well because its much worse in adults :shrug: So _in principle_, its better they have it as a child...


----------



## 17thy

You can die either way, and have other complications. Some people go their whole lives without getting it. We gave Em the vaccine :shrug: Is it not available in the UK? I know not everyone wants to vaccinate but I'd rather do that then purposefully give her the virus.


----------



## stephx

I've never heard of it, if it is available its not common at all.


----------



## 17thy

stephx said:


> I've never heard of it, if it is available its not common at all.

Yeah that's why I asked, I only saw "In the US" on the stuff I read, so I didn't know if it was available there or not. Even if it wasn't (which I had no idea until they told me they had it available here) I still wouldn't feel comfortable doing that :( 

But they had a chicken pox party on fb where they would send a lollipop or other item that had been used by an infected child and mailed it to other parents who wanted to be included in the "party". It was made illegal to mail chicken pox infected items after people found out. Makes me shudder thinking about chicken pox being on my mail.


----------



## stephx

Omg :/ thats disguisting...

Dont get me wrong, I agree with you, theres no way I would give it to Ava on purpose. I was just saying I can also see the other side of the coin

I would imagine it is mainly people who havent heard of the serious cases, thinking "ah well may as well get it over with" sending there kids off to these parties


----------



## Natasha2605

No here they don't routinely vaccinate against chicken pox, hence why I am planning on getting it done privately for Beanie.

I don't disagree it's better to have it as a child but tbh when Summer had it all I heard was ''well it's better if she has it now'' and honestly, I could have punched them in the face. Maybe it is better as a child, but imo that doesn't make it a parents right to take them into a room filled the virus to intentionally give them it to get it ''over'' and done with.


----------



## mum2beagain

I used to be of the opinion get it over and done with and when my friends lo had it Connor was 11 months old the little boy had a really mild case and I took Connor round then thinkin it'll only be mild too nothing prepared me for what happened I took Connor ti the gp who said it was the worst case she had seen in her 20 years as a gp he had spots on spots and was do poorly I felt sooo guilty and would never do it again when my dd had it as a baby she only had about 20 spots on her entire body connor had 20 just on the back of one hand :(


----------



## x__amour

How interesting! I've never heard of anything like that! Though I suppose I understand their thoughts in a way.

But no, I could never do that. I remember having chicken pox and being miserable. Making myself bleed by biting and scratching at them. So very glad Tori has her chicken pox vaccine.


----------



## stephx

So is the vaccine quite common is US?


----------



## lauram_92

I wouldn't do it. Mainly because seeing him ill and in pain because of me would be awful.


----------



## x__amour

Steph, I believe so, yes. It is fairly new-ish, 1995 or so I believe. It wasn't around when I got chicken pox. :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i deffinatly wouldn't go..

but annie had a thing called hand, foot and mouth.. which went round at her nursery.. she got it at about 13 months..
and it's part of the chicken pox virus!! but only on the hands, feet and ulcers in the mouth.. it was horrid.. but alotteasier to manage than if it was over the whole body, and the doctor said to me that.. it will make her immune to chicken pox as it's part of the same virus...

you never know, they might get a not so intense version.. just don't think i could put my kids through that.. and it's hardly a party?

poor children will never wanna go to another party again!!


----------



## amygwen

stephx said:


> So is the vaccine quite common is US?

Yes, it's part of the required immunization schedule, if you follow to do them on time. I know here in TX where I live, he got his done at 12 months and will have to get another one at 4 years old before he goes to school.


----------



## sarah0108

I wouldn't take them to a party but i hope they get them while they are young. People in my family have had it as adults not kids and been seriously poorly with it.
OH hasn't had them before though, so if they caught it at playgroup etc id look after them myself which I'm fine with.

When me and my brother had chicken pox at 3/4 it was only uncomfortable for a day or two.

Yeah, I'm a bad mum :winkwink:


----------



## ONoez2010

Yeah Michael got his vaccine already. Personally I wouldn't do it that's just wrong especially if they're so young
I got it when I was six or seven.. I dont remember it though I still have some marks :'(


----------



## AriannasMama

Yup the varicella vaccine is given at 12 months, I had it young because my older brother is 6 years older than me and brought it home from school, I had it SO bad, there was literally no place where I didn't have spots and my friend had chicken pox which turned toxic, she got a very high fever and ended up getting epilepsy from it.


So yeah, I'd never purposely let Arianna be near others with chicken pox, I don't even like her being near other kids with colds.


----------



## 17thy

stephx said:


> So is the vaccine quite common is US?

They offer it with their one year shots. I almost declined it because I had chicken pox but I thought I'd really rather try to prevent them. And the chicken pox vaccine reduces the risk of getting shingles later in life.


----------



## 17thy

It wasn't around before I got it either. I got really sick with it for a while (several days) and gave it to my younger brother. I still have a few scars from it. I don't think it's much to joke around with, it is a pox virus...


----------



## hot tea

I want Ramsay to catch the chicken pox so bad! Want them out of the way. I am all for chicken pox parties.


----------



## bumpy_j

I dunno, I think I'd rather get it out of the way rather than risk them getting it when they can get a proper good old scratch going (I still have some scars) or worse when they're an adult. So I'd consider it. I don't think it's that bad - it's with all the right intentions anyway.


----------



## fantastica

17thy said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> So is the vaccine quite common is US?
> 
> They offer it with their one year shots. I almost declined it because I had chicken pox but I thought I'd really rather try to prevent them. *And the chicken pox vaccine reduces the risk of getting shingles later in life*.Click to expand...

Think you can only get shingles if you've had chicken pox?


----------



## fantastica

Think the only reason i'd consider it in OP's case, is because your OH hasn't had it yet. If you knew the twins were going to catch it then he can stay out of way, whereas if they caught it at school or something, you wouldn't be aware until it was no longer contagious, and he could get really ill. 

It does seem a little off to 'make' your child sick, but I can see why people do it. X


----------



## x__amour

fantastica said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> So is the vaccine quite common is US?
> 
> They offer it with their one year shots. I almost declined it because I had chicken pox but I thought I'd really rather try to prevent them. *And the chicken pox vaccine reduces the risk of getting shingles later in life*.Click to expand...
> 
> Think you can only get shingles if you've had chicken pox?Click to expand...

I thought Shingles was the adult form of chicken pox? And really you can only get chicken pox once? :shrug:


----------



## fantastica

x__amour said:


> fantastica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> So is the vaccine quite common is US?
> 
> They offer it with their one year shots. I almost declined it because I had chicken pox but I thought I'd really rather try to prevent them. *And the chicken pox vaccine reduces the risk of getting shingles later in life*.Click to expand...
> 
> Think you can only get shingles if you've had chicken pox?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Shingles was the adult form of chicken pox? And really you can only get chicken pox once? :shrug:Click to expand...

Think it's from the chicken pox virus, but you can only get it if you've had the virus before? Although i'm not 100%, going to look it up haha!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri, my sister and myself have all had the vaccine. I dont actually know anyone my age or a tad older thats actually had the virus as everyone had the vaccine as a child.


----------



## Desi's_lost

fantastica said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantastica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> So is the vaccine quite common is US?
> 
> They offer it with their one year shots. I almost declined it because I had chicken pox but I thought I'd really rather try to prevent them. *And the chicken pox vaccine reduces the risk of getting shingles later in life*.Click to expand...
> 
> Think you can only get shingles if you've had chicken pox?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Shingles was the adult form of chicken pox? And really you can only get chicken pox once? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Think it's from the chicken pox virus, but you can only get it if you've had the virus before? Although i'm not 100%, going to look it up haha!Click to expand...

Im pretty sure the vaccine has weakened/dead virus in it, which is what makes your body build the immunity so having the vaccine is like having it. on a biological level.
I think.


----------



## fantastica

_Shingles is a reactivation of the varicella zoster virus infection that causes chickenpox. After a person has had chickenpox the virus remains in their body, lying dormant or hidden in part of the nervous system.

For some reason, often many years later, the virus travels back down one of the nerves to the skin, where it causes a rash in the area of skin supplied by that nerve._


That's what I just found, but the blisters caused by shingles contain the virus, so you can pass chicken pox on through shingles.


----------



## 17thy

fantastica said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantastica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> So is the vaccine quite common is US?
> 
> They offer it with their one year shots. I almost declined it because I had chicken pox but I thought I'd really rather try to prevent them. *And the chicken pox vaccine reduces the risk of getting shingles later in life*.Click to expand...
> 
> Think you can only get shingles if you've had chicken pox?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Shingles was the adult form of chicken pox? And really you can only get chicken pox once? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Think it's from the chicken pox virus, but you can only get it if you've had the virus before? Although i'm not 100%, going to look it up haha!Click to expand...

No you're correct, you can only get shingles if the virus that causes chicken pox has already been in your blood stream.


----------



## x__amour

Huh! Didn't know that!


----------



## unconditional

honestly, i don't know how anyone could consider this a good idea?!.. i know many people that have had them more than once.. so really you're just subjecting your child to this.. when they could get it again? whats the point? :shrug:


----------



## hot tea

Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.


----------



## fantastica

hot tea said:


> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.

I thought you couldn't get them twice either, but I just looked it up. It says if your immune system is being heavily compromised (so, if you were having chemo or something), then it is possible to get it more than once.

Agree with you about vaccinating against chicken pox though, unless maybe your child's immune system was compromised or something. Think it's only in the US where they seem to do it.


----------



## hot tea

If your immune system is compromised you shouldn't be vaccinated either, though.


----------



## lauram_92

I think you can get chicken pox twice if you only had it really mild the first time? I had it really bad when i was two.


----------



## hot tea

Chicken pox is like a child's right of passage.


----------



## ShelbyLee

my pediatrition said that shiah will mostl likely never get the chicken pox because of the vaccinations and stuff.. she probably wont even know what it is when she gets older. 

however she did just get over the hand foot and mouth disease.. and it was horrible.. (similar to chicken pox but itchy blisters instead) i couldnt imagine taking care of two sickies by my self.


----------



## unconditional

i know many people that have got it more than once?? :shrug: with no illnesses.......


----------



## daydreamerx

i had it when i was 13 at the same time as my then 4 year old brother, he had barely any spots and no sickness and it was gone within a few days and i was sick for over a week, covered in spots (i still have scars on my face) and felt SO ill and itchy.. 
most kids will get it at school or nursery anyway, i don't think its bad. i just wouldnt go out of my way to expose him


----------



## Jellyt

fantastica said:


> _Shingles is a reactivation of the varicella zoster virus infection that causes chickenpox. After a person has had chickenpox the virus remains in their body, lying dormant or hidden in part of the nervous system.
> 
> For some reason, often many years later, the virus travels back down one of the nerves to the skin, where it causes a rash in the area of skin supplied by that nerve._
> 
> 
> That's what I just found, but the blisters caused by shingles contain the virus, so you can pass chicken pox on through shingles.

That's exactly right. I've had shingles quite a bit and they're awful. It's pretty difficult to pass them on though, you'd have to rub your face in them.


----------



## 112110

I have never heard of this! I can see both sides to it, though Brayden has the vaccine. 
I think I could never do it, in _theory_ I think it's a good idea, though.


----------



## Hotbump

Its not for me, my kids are getting vaccinated. I had the chicken pox and its horrible, besides you never know how your kid can react to it kwim? To each its own....but this helped me make my decision https://www.vaccineinformation.org/varicel/qandavax.asp that and the fact that I remember crying day and night at how awful it felt.


----------



## 17thy

Oh yeah I was a complete dumbass not wanting to purposefully expose my child to a virus :rolleyes:Pfft.


----------



## sarah0108

No-1 said anyone is a dumbass :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

Who called you a dumbass?


----------



## Natasha2605

hot tea said:


> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.

Slightly unfair. What's ridiculous about vaccinating your child from it? You can't predict how they will react to it, and as I've already said Summer took it horrendously and I don't think I'm prepared to allow that to happen to this LO. Nothing 'dumb' about it. . Chicken Pox is common yes, but there's generally nothing pleasant about it that I remember. It's one thing to choose not to vaccinate your children , therefor I suppose your open to the risk of them catching it but I do vaccinate, and I sure as hell wished that it was routinely offered here, although I do understand why it isn't.

And I've heard plenty of stories of people who get it more than once. Just one of those things.


----------



## hot tea

Hotbump said:


> Its not for me, my kids are getting vaccinated. I had the chicken pox and its horrible, besides you never know how your kid can react to it kwim? To each its own....but this helped me make my decision https://www.vaccineinformation.org/varicel/qandavax.asp that and the fact that I remember crying day and night at how awful it felt.

I find that a very biased website. It doesn't tell you how many children become dealthy ill from chicken pox opposed to the amount of children with severe side effects from the vaccine. And that is because the number of kids getting that sick from the illness is miniscule. I would never use that as a basis vaccinated/not vaccinate. You need way more numbers, way more studies, etc.

And is asks why would a person choose natural exposure over artifical exposure? That seems pretty damn obvious to me, lol. I mean, up until a certain age anyways. At one point the vaccine is much safer. (Again, in adult for example).


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.

why is it dumb to avoid an illness? I dont know but i've never heard of serious complications from having the chicken pox vaccine. Where exactly is the harm in it?

edit: just saw your above post.


----------



## hot tea

Natasha2605 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.
> 
> Slightly unfair. What's ridiculous about vaccinating your child from it? You can't predict how they will react to it, and as I've already said Summer took it horrendously and I don't think I'm prepared to allow that to happen to this LO. Nothing 'dumb' about it. . Chicken Pox is common yes, but there's generally nothing pleasant about it that I remember. It's one thing to choose not to vaccinate your children , therefor I suppose your open to the risk of them catching it but I do vaccinate, and I sure as hell wished that it was routinely offered here, although I do understand why it isn't.
> 
> And I've heard plenty of stories of people who get it more than once. Just one of those things.Click to expand...

You can't predict how your child will react to a vaccine either, but you do it anyways. There are risks to either. But the risks of getting deathly sick from a natural, non life threatening illness (as a child) seems to make a lot more sense than putting unnecessary chemicals into your child's body.

The chicken pox vaccine is given routinely here, and TBH I think it is a bit of a money grab for the vaccine companies. There is absolutely nothing wrongn with children catching chicken pox... :shrug: 

I do think vaccinating for it is dumb, under normal circumstances!


----------



## Hotbump

hot tea said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> Its not for me, my kids are getting vaccinated. I had the chicken pox and its horrible, besides you never know how your kid can react to it kwim? To each its own....but this helped me make my decision https://www.vaccineinformation.org/varicel/qandavax.asp that and the fact that I remember crying day and night at how awful it felt.
> 
> I find that a very biased website. *It doesn't tell you how many children become dealthy ill from chicken pox opposed to the amount of children with severe side effects from the vaccine. And that is because the number of kids getting that sick from the illness is miniscule.* I would never use that as a basis vaccinated/not vaccinate. You need way more numbers, way more studies, etc.
> 
> And is asks why would a person choose natural exposure over artifical exposure? That seems pretty damn obvious to me, lol. I mean, up until a certain age anyways. At one point the vaccine is much safer. (Again, in adult for example).Click to expand...

But thats the thing, even if the number is small how am I sure that my kids arent one of those who react badly to the chicken pox? Like I said everyone has their own opinion and I respect that.

Even if I didnt know how they would react to the vaccine at least i know I did it so they wouldnt have to go thru what I did as a kid. We should all just leave this alone and answer the OP's original question :flower:


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.
> 
> why is it dumb to avoid an illness? I dont know but i've never heard of serious complications from having the chicken pox vaccine. Where exactly is the harm in it?
> 
> edit: just saw your above post.Click to expand...

All vaccinations come with risks of course. They are not high, but they are higher in young children. I totally understand vaccinating for serious diseases and stuff, for sure... But there is a time when it just seems silly to me. 

Again, if my kids reach a certain age without getting them, I will indeed have them vaccinated (with their permission). But I will go to a chicken pox party before then.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Natasha2605 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.
> 
> Slightly unfair. What's ridiculous about vaccinating your child from it? You can't predict how they will react to it, and as I've already said Summer took it horrendously and I don't think I'm prepared to allow that to happen to this LO. Nothing 'dumb' about it. . Chicken Pox is common yes, but there's generally nothing pleasant about it that I remember. It's one thing to choose not to vaccinate your children , therefor I suppose your open to the risk of them catching it but I do vaccinate, and I sure as hell wished that it was routinely offered here, although I do understand why it isn't.
> 
> And I've heard plenty of stories of people who get it more than once. Just one of those things.Click to expand...

I agree with this.

When i think about it, i mean im one of those people dead set against flu vaccines, so i sorta understand. BUT flu vaccines dont promise you wont get the flu in the first place simply because there are so many different strains. 

I think its fair to say that serious reactions to chicken pox vaccines are very rare and probably about equal to the number of serious complications due to natural infection so in this case, i prefer the vaccine over the illness.


----------



## hot tea

Hotbump said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> Its not for me, my kids are getting vaccinated. I had the chicken pox and its horrible, besides you never know how your kid can react to it kwim? To each its own....but this helped me make my decision https://www.vaccineinformation.org/varicel/qandavax.asp that and the fact that I remember crying day and night at how awful it felt.
> 
> I find that a very biased website. *It doesn't tell you how many children become dealthy ill from chicken pox opposed to the amount of children with severe side effects from the vaccine. And that is because the number of kids getting that sick from the illness is miniscule.* I would never use that as a basis vaccinated/not vaccinate. You need way more numbers, way more studies, etc.
> 
> And is asks why would a person choose natural exposure over artifical exposure? That seems pretty damn obvious to me, lol. I mean, up until a certain age anyways. At one point the vaccine is much safer. (Again, in adult for example).Click to expand...
> 
> But thats the thing, even if the number is small how am I sure that my kids arent one of those who react badly to the chicken pox? Like I said everyone has their own opinion and I respect that.Click to expand...

And how do you know your children are not one of the very very few who react poorly to the vaccine? Just a thought. :flower:


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.
> 
> Slightly unfair. What's ridiculous about vaccinating your child from it? You can't predict how they will react to it, and as I've already said Summer took it horrendously and I don't think I'm prepared to allow that to happen to this LO. Nothing 'dumb' about it. . Chicken Pox is common yes, but there's generally nothing pleasant about it that I remember. It's one thing to choose not to vaccinate your children , therefor I suppose your open to the risk of them catching it but I do vaccinate, and I sure as hell wished that it was routinely offered here, although I do understand why it isn't.
> 
> And I've heard plenty of stories of people who get it more than once. Just one of those things.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with this.
> 
> When i think about it, i mean im one of those people dead set against flu vaccines, so i sorta understand. BUT flu vaccines dont promise you wont get the flu in the first place simply because there are so many different strains.
> 
> I think its fair to say that serious reactions to chicken pox vaccines are very rare and probably about equal to the number of serious complications due to natural infection so in this case, i prefer the vaccine over the illness.Click to expand...

Fair enough!


----------



## Hotbump

hot tea said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> Its not for me, my kids are getting vaccinated. I had the chicken pox and its horrible, besides you never know how your kid can react to it kwim? To each its own....but this helped me make my decision https://www.vaccineinformation.org/varicel/qandavax.asp that and the fact that I remember crying day and night at how awful it felt.
> 
> I find that a very biased website. *It doesn't tell you how many children become dealthy ill from chicken pox opposed to the amount of children with severe side effects from the vaccine. And that is because the number of kids getting that sick from the illness is miniscule.* I would never use that as a basis vaccinated/not vaccinate. You need way more numbers, way more studies, etc.
> 
> And is asks why would a person choose natural exposure over artifical exposure? That seems pretty damn obvious to me, lol. I mean, up until a certain age anyways. At one point the vaccine is much safer. (Again, in adult for example).Click to expand...
> 
> But thats the thing, even if the number is small how am I sure that my kids arent one of those who react badly to the chicken pox? Like I said everyone has their own opinion and I respect that.Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you know your children are not one of the very very few who react poorly to the vaccine? Just a thought. :flower:Click to expand...

I edited my post hun...like I said we all have our opinions and we should all respect that and not make people feel bad. Gem its up to you what you want to do...personally I wouldnt maybe your OH can get the chicken pox shot if he doesnt want to catch it :shrug: :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

tiffany, i can see what you mean with the money grab, too.


----------



## Natasha2605

hot tea said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.
> 
> Slightly unfair. What's ridiculous about vaccinating your child from it? You can't predict how they will react to it, and as I've already said Summer took it horrendously and I don't think I'm prepared to allow that to happen to this LO. Nothing 'dumb' about it. . Chicken Pox is common yes, but there's generally nothing pleasant about it that I remember. It's one thing to choose not to vaccinate your children , therefor I suppose your open to the risk of them catching it but I do vaccinate, and I sure as hell wished that it was routinely offered here, although I do understand why it isn't.
> 
> And I've heard plenty of stories of people who get it more than once. Just one of those things.Click to expand...
> 
> You can't predict how your child will react to a vaccine either, but you do it anyways. There are risks to either. But the risks of getting deathly sick from a natural, non life threatening illness (as a child) seems to make a lot more sense than putting unnecessary chemicals into your child's body.
> 
> The chicken pox vaccine is given routinely here, and TBH I think it is a bit of a money grab for the vaccine companies. There is absolutely nothing wrongn with children catching chicken pox... :shrug:
> 
> I do think vaccinating for it is dumb, under normal circumstances!Click to expand...

I suppose I could turn that round and say well you don't know how your child will react if they catch measles etc ( or whatever you don't vaccinate against) and therefore your decision is ridiculous. No I can't predict how my children will react to a virus but seeing how badly Summer reacted to it it's not a risk I'm prepared to take when it can be prevented.

I suppose it all comes down to your individual stance on vaccinations and the benefits (or not in some cases). I just think your a little insensitive to say there is nothing wrong with catching chicken pox, coming from a mum who was told there was a chance my LO would be admitted to hospital from dehydration (caused by lack of fluids because of the spots in her throat) and visual disturbance (caused by severe infection on her eyelid). Yeah I'd say there is something wrong with a child catching chicken pox, especially if they take it severely.

Obviously your view on vaccinations is different to mine which I respect , just one of those things :flower:


----------



## hot tea

Natasha2605 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.
> 
> Slightly unfair. What's ridiculous about vaccinating your child from it? You can't predict how they will react to it, and as I've already said Summer took it horrendously and I don't think I'm prepared to allow that to happen to this LO. Nothing 'dumb' about it. . Chicken Pox is common yes, but there's generally nothing pleasant about it that I remember. It's one thing to choose not to vaccinate your children , therefor I suppose your open to the risk of them catching it but I do vaccinate, and I sure as hell wished that it was routinely offered here, although I do understand why it isn't.
> 
> And I've heard plenty of stories of people who get it more than once. Just one of those things.Click to expand...
> 
> You can't predict how your child will react to a vaccine either, but you do it anyways. There are risks to either. But the risks of getting deathly sick from a natural, non life threatening illness (as a child) seems to make a lot more sense than putting unnecessary chemicals into your child's body.
> 
> The chicken pox vaccine is given routinely here, and TBH I think it is a bit of a money grab for the vaccine companies. There is absolutely nothing wrongn with children catching chicken pox... :shrug:
> 
> I do think vaccinating for it is dumb, under normal circumstances!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I could turn that round and say well you don't know how your child will react if they catch measles etc ( or whatever you don't vaccinate against) and therefore your decision is ridiculous. No I can't predict how my children will react to a virus but seeing how badly Summer reacted to it it's not a risk I'm prepared to take when it can be prevented.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to your individual stance on vaccinations and the benefits (or not in some cases). I just think your a little insensitive to say there is nothing wrong with catching chicken pox, coming from a mum who was told there was a chance my LO would be admitted to hospital from dehydration (caused by lack of fluids because of the spots in her throat) and visual disturbance (caused by severe infection on her eyelid). Yeah I'd say there is something wrong with a child catching chicken pox, especially if they take it severely.
> 
> Obviously your view on vaccinations is different to mine which I respect , just one of those things :flower:Click to expand...

I could have worded it better, I'm sorry if I offended you. I see why you make your choices etc, clearly we come from different backgrounds and such. I had chicken pox really, really badly, but it was not the worst of my illnesses. Not even close.

I was vaccinated for whooping cough, meales, etc etc... And I got them ALL. I believe firmly that is why I got so ill (I had a compromised immune system). I also had high fevers and horrible reactions to all vaccines.

The vaccine itself is not the worst, as far as they go. Nor is the illness the worst in itself. For me natural immunity is good,


----------



## Natasha2605

hot tea said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is biologically impossible to get them more than twice. I don't vaccinate so of course I will expose my children. I think vaccinating chicken pox in a kid is sooo dumb. If you are an adult and haven't had them yet, sure, it makes sense... But a child? COME ON.
> 
> Slightly unfair. What's ridiculous about vaccinating your child from it? You can't predict how they will react to it, and as I've already said Summer took it horrendously and I don't think I'm prepared to allow that to happen to this LO. Nothing 'dumb' about it. . Chicken Pox is common yes, but there's generally nothing pleasant about it that I remember. It's one thing to choose not to vaccinate your children , therefor I suppose your open to the risk of them catching it but I do vaccinate, and I sure as hell wished that it was routinely offered here, although I do understand why it isn't.
> 
> And I've heard plenty of stories of people who get it more than once. Just one of those things.Click to expand...
> 
> You can't predict how your child will react to a vaccine either, but you do it anyways. There are risks to either. But the risks of getting deathly sick from a natural, non life threatening illness (as a child) seems to make a lot more sense than putting unnecessary chemicals into your child's body.
> 
> The chicken pox vaccine is given routinely here, and TBH I think it is a bit of a money grab for the vaccine companies. There is absolutely nothing wrongn with children catching chicken pox... :shrug:
> 
> I do think vaccinating for it is dumb, under normal circumstances!Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I could turn that round and say well you don't know how your child will react if they catch measles etc ( or whatever you don't vaccinate against) and therefore your decision is ridiculous. No I can't predict how my children will react to a virus but seeing how badly Summer reacted to it it's not a risk I'm prepared to take when it can be prevented.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to your individual stance on vaccinations and the benefits (or not in some cases). I just think your a little insensitive to say there is nothing wrong with catching chicken pox, coming from a mum who was told there was a chance my LO would be admitted to hospital from dehydration (caused by lack of fluids because of the spots in her throat) and visual disturbance (caused by severe infection on her eyelid). Yeah I'd say there is something wrong with a child catching chicken pox, especially if they take it severely.
> 
> Obviously your view on vaccinations is different to mine which I respect , just one of those things :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I could have worded it better, I'm sorry if I offended you. I see why you make your choices etc, clearly we come from different backgrounds and such. I had chicken pox really, really badly, but it was not the worst of my illnesses. Not even close.
> 
> I was vaccinated for whooping cough, meales, etc etc... And I got them ALL. I believe firmly that is why I got so ill (I had a compromised immune system). I also had high fevers and horrible reactions to all vaccines.
> 
> The vaccine itself is not the worst, as far as they go. Nor is the illness the worst in itself. For me natural immunity is good,Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate you trying to acknowledge why I make the choices I do. I don't imagine it's the worst illness that Summer will ever get, but if I can prevent it I will :) Obviously our personal experiences are reflected in the decisions we make for our LO's, which is only natural :)


----------



## fantastica

Slightly OT, but just been looking into this chicken pox vaccination. Some studies have shown that it is actually causing an increase in the amount of shingles cases...apparantly coming into contact with the chicken pox virus encourages the virus to stay surpressed in those who have already had it...kind of like a natural booster, therefore as chicken pox is becoming increasingly rare in the US...more people are becoming ill with shingles...which is 4 times more likely to kill you.


----------



## Lissa3120

OP - like someone else has said before, perhaps the fact that you could control when your kids get it, is beneficial to your oh, as he could avoid it. i don't know, i can appreciate that it must be very difficult to make a balanced decision and especially looking after two toddlers on your own is going to be difficult and make the decision a harder one again for you. 
so i hope you make the decision that is right for you, and that it works out well.

i share the opinion that, i would like my kids to get it young, but i don't think i would go out of my way to seek out the illness, however i would seriously consider the pro's and con's of a party, were my kids invited to one, depending on our situation at the time and previous family reactions etc.
although i don't think i would vaccinate them either, even if one or both had bad reactions. i think there's a lot to be said for letting kids develop immunities naturally. my children are all up to date with the recommended vaccines, but i personally don't see the need to over vaccinate my kids as neither me or any of their family members ever suffered badly from any illnesses or vaccines so it just wouldn't occur to me to do it. although i would be open to the idea of it all, if my experiences were different, so i understand other peoples reasoning with it. :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

fantastica said:


> Slightly OT, but just been looking into this chicken pox vaccination. Some studies have shown that it is actually causing an increase in the amount of shingles cases...apparantly coming into contact with the chicken pox virus encourages the virus to stay surpressed in those who have already had it...kind of like a natural booster, therefore as chicken pox is becoming increasingly rare in the US...more people are becoming ill with shingles...which is 4 times more likely to kill you.

huh. i'd only ever heard of the elderly getting shingles up until now so maybe does age play a factor into its virulence?


----------



## fantastica

Desi's_lost said:


> fantastica said:
> 
> 
> Slightly OT, but just been looking into this chicken pox vaccination. Some studies have shown that it is actually causing an increase in the amount of shingles cases...apparantly coming into contact with the chicken pox virus encourages the virus to stay surpressed in those who have already had it...kind of like a natural booster, therefore as chicken pox is becoming increasingly rare in the US...more people are becoming ill with shingles...which is 4 times more likely to kill you.
> 
> huh. i'd only ever heard of the elderly getting shingles up until now so maybe does age play a factor into its virulence?Click to expand...

It's most common in the elderly I think. Although I had it at 16, and my 9 year old cousin also had it! But I guess if people keep vaccinating, then eventually shingles would become really rare also.


----------



## AriannasMama

fantastica said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantastica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> So is the vaccine quite common is US?
> 
> They offer it with their one year shots. I almost declined it because I had chicken pox but I thought I'd really rather try to prevent them. *And the chicken pox vaccine reduces the risk of getting shingles later in life*.Click to expand...
> 
> Think you can only get shingles if you've had chicken pox?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Shingles was the adult form of chicken pox? And really you can only get chicken pox once? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Think it's from the chicken pox virus, but you can only get it if you've had the virus before? Although i'm not 100%, going to look it up haha!Click to expand...

Nope you can get shingles even if you've had chicken pox. They are both from the same virus but in different forms, if that makes sense. There are chicken pox AND shingles vaccines. Shingles is far worse and very uncomfortable, both my grandma and my grand dad have had shingles and chicken pox.


----------



## AriannasMama

Also you definitely can get chicken pox twice! If your first case is extremely mild or if you caught it at a young age, typically under the age of 1 and your body was too immature to build up a proper immunity to it.

My younger brother caught it twice! He was about 2 the first time (also when I had it) but he only got about 3 spots, got it again when he went to pre-school.


----------



## LauraBee

I only read up to the fifth page, don't know if it's been mentioned but the UK only get vaccinated against the other poxes because chicken pox is the least harmful overall.

The nursery thought that Bee's rash may have been chicken pox, but it doesn't look like that now. It's had me thinking that I might ask around in the summer to see if anyone knows someone that can infect her for me. I've only thought of it recently, and I'm pretty sure she'd handle it quite well, but I don't think I would've liked her to get them before a year old. Also, I think it'd be better for me to be able to actually have the time to look after her without worrying about missing college/uni/work. I think it'd also be better for her to get it while we're still nursing, because as soon as she suckles, everything's okay again. And if she goes into adulthood without ever having had it, then it'd be a lot worse for her to be exposed to it.

So yeah, I'm one of the minorities to thumbs up chicken pox parties, it's just a shame that no one has them over here.


----------



## youngmummy94

AnnabelsMummy said:


> i deffinatly wouldn't go..
> 
> but annie had a thing called hand, foot and mouth.. which went round at her nursery.. she got it at about 13 months..
> and it's part of the chicken pox virus!! but only on the hands, feet and ulcers in the mouth.. it was horrid.. but alotteasier to manage than if it was over the whole body, *and the doctor said to me that.. it will make her immune to chicken pox as it's part of the same virus...*
> 
> you never know, they might get a not so intense version.. just don't think i could put my kids through that.. and it's hardly a party?
> 
> poor children will never wanna go to another party again!!

I don't think this is true. My younger brother has had both chicken pox and hand, foot and mouth.

The vaccine is available here but I am fairly sure it is uncommon to get it. I don't know.. I remember in primary school the whole class catching it off each other, and no-one was seriously ill.


----------



## MillyBert

lauram_92 said:


> I think you can get chicken pox twice if you only had it really mild the first time? I had it really bad when i was two.

It doesnt need to be mild to catch it twice Scotty had it really bad both times getting admitted to hospital, once when he was 9 months and once at 3.


Desi's_lost said:


> fantastica said:
> 
> 
> Slightly OT, but just been looking into this chicken pox vaccination. Some studies have shown that it is actually causing an increase in the amount of shingles cases...apparantly coming into contact with the chicken pox virus encourages the virus to stay surpressed in those who have already had it...kind of like a natural booster, therefore as chicken pox is becoming increasingly rare in the US...more people are becoming ill with shingles...which is 4 times more likely to kill you.
> 
> huh. i'd only ever heard of the elderly getting shingles up until now so maybe does age play a factor into its virulence?Click to expand...

I had shingles twice last year. its more common in elderly but any age can get it. its the worst illness ive had ( then again it caused me to go into labour and was also passed on to my youngest through the placenta and into her CSF). chicken pox and shingles are part of the herpes virus HSV 6 i think (genital herpes is HSV1/HSV2 tho) and Shingles can cause pain in the affected nerve for years after the rash has gone. It is usually on the arms and chest in a ring pattern and can only be found on one side of the body eg. if you get it on your left arm you wont get it on the right arm in the same episode. ( i had mine on my leg tho :dohh: and i still strugle to walk normaly 10 months on as i still get pain. :thumbup: xx


----------



## LauraBee

RE: youngmommy94 - Yeah, I've never heard of someone catching chicken pox and that alone being problematic. And I've read that some of the sores can then become infected which leads to something more serious. I've just never seen it as a real concern, unless you're first exposed to it as an adult.


----------



## Mei190

All this shingles/chicken pox business is giving me the itches :haha:

I was always under the impression that you cannot get shingles from someone who has shingles... gosh it's so confusing. And that it is very unlikely that the virus will reactivate if you have it as a child. I am sure that is how I read it somewhere, been a while. 

Anyway, Chicken pox parties. Well, I think they can be okay, but children a bit older. As in, primary school age. I was 11 when I had chicken pox which is pretty late, OH doesn't really know if he has had it or not but his parents 'think' he has had it. 

I hope Nathaniel is primary school age when he gets it.


----------



## 10.11.12

I had a very mild case of chicken pox and I was also immunized against it when I was about five or so. Out of all of us (my brothers and I) I was the only one vaccinated for it and I had the least reaction and I've never had shingles and they all have :shrug: Edie is vaccinated because it was recommended to me and I had nothing against it. 

"Shingles is a disease caused by the same virus that causes chickenpox. In the United States, 9 out of 10 adults have had chickenpox. Chances are, you were one of them. If you&#8217;ve had chickenpox, the virus can live, but remain inactive, in your body for many years. If it becomes active again &#8211; usually later in life &#8211; the chickenpox virus can give you Shingles." :thumbup:


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

You know i was talking to the health care nurse about this last week when she was giving my son his first round of needles and went on to say what other needles he would be getting and now they ( at least in Canada) they give a chicken pox vaccine so that children won't get it ever, like the mumps because getting the chicken pox can cause swelling in the brain and cause mental defects or even death as someone has already mentioned. So i wouldn't take them, I`m not going to be taking either of children


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Yeah where I live we can get the chicken pox shot. All of my kids got the shot. Now I have to say that my oldest daughter only got the shot 1 time and is not allowed to get it again due to getting a very high fever after the shot and had to be rushed to the ER. My other 3 kids did just fine with the shot. None of my kids has had the chicken pox so life has been great for them..lol


----------



## Melibu90

I was talking about this with my mum, i had them at 10months and my mum says it was horrible and i had to get an antihistimine, i wouldnt sleep and they were all over my scalp the worst and i kept itching it on my bed. But the flip side is i cant remember any of it and its great ill never have to go through those feelings being aware :shrug:
Doesnt really help but for those feeling bad if they catch it young im so bloody glad i did :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## mum2beagain

I don't think there is any need to vacs against it as the vacs isn't 100% any way and 9 times out if 10 it's just a mild case anyway


----------



## Bexxx

I find it so strange there is a vaccine for chicken pox over there. I mean, I've never even heard of anyone having a 'bad case' of chicken pox. 
To me it's just something you get as a child! I remember being quite spotty and my mum rubbing cream on me so I wouldn't scratch, same with my sister, although she was determined to have a scar so she scratched her knee quite bad...and has a scar now...that's about it though :lol:
I'm not sure if I'd take twins to the party, the fact that there would be double the amount of chicken pox to take care of would be difficult but it could be dangerous if your OH caught it....I have no idea!


----------



## vaniilla

I wouldn't do it, but then again we're getting lo vaccinated against it so obviously we don't want him to catch it, I also find it odd that it isn't done as routine but my gp said it's too expensive for the NHS so we're having it done privately.


----------



## AriannasMama

Bexxx said:


> I find it so strange there is a vaccine for chicken pox over there. I mean, I've never even heard of anyone having a 'bad case' of chicken pox.
> To me it's just something you get as a child! I remember being quite spotty and my mum rubbing cream on me so I wouldn't scratch, same with my sister, although she was determined to have a scar so she scratched her knee quite bad...and has a scar now...that's about it though :lol:
> I'm not sure if I'd take twins to the party, the fact that there would be double the amount of chicken pox to take care of would be difficult but it could be dangerous if your OH caught it....I have no idea!

My friend ended up with epilepsy because of chicken pox, they turned toxic in her body and she got a very high fever which resulted in epilepsy. So it definitely can happen.


----------



## Bexxx

AriannasMama said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I find it so strange there is a vaccine for chicken pox over there. I mean, I've never even heard of anyone having a 'bad case' of chicken pox.
> To me it's just something you get as a child! I remember being quite spotty and my mum rubbing cream on me so I wouldn't scratch, same with my sister, although she was determined to have a scar so she scratched her knee quite bad...and has a scar now...that's about it though :lol:
> I'm not sure if I'd take twins to the party, the fact that there would be double the amount of chicken pox to take care of would be difficult but it could be dangerous if your OH caught it....I have no idea!
> 
> My friend ended up with epilepsy because of chicken pox, they turned toxic in her body and she got a very high fever which resulted in epilepsy. So it definitely can happen.Click to expand...

Oh I know! I definitely wasn't saying it can't! I was just meaning that's how it seems so weird to me because I've never heard of it :shrug:


----------



## rileybaby

I didnt think it was that bad either :shrug: its like £95 to get the chicken pox injection privatley :shrug:


----------



## LauraBee

^ That's exactly how I've always seen it... Like, it's just something that you will most probably get and will make you a little uncomfortable for a while, but then you won't really remember it once you're older. I have a small circular scar on my shoulder from chicken pox. That's it.

Until this thread I had honestly never heard of it being anything more than a nuisance and I definitely never thought of it as a serious virus. I kinda still don't see it as much of a problem, it's rare for it to become so serious.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Desi's_lost

who enjoys dealing with a sick baby/toddler/preschooler? and then if they dont get it at a young age, it is life threatening if they get it later in life as it goes after the organs. just easier to avoid it with the vaccine.


----------



## rileybaby

I have a hole on my cheek from a chicken pox scar :nope:


----------



## Hotbump

I dont think the chicken pox vaccine is silly......its probably just my hormones being out of whack but I get slightly annoyed with people saying I think the vaccine is dumb :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

Right, I feel like if you can avoid it, because there can be risks associate with, with little to no side effects, you might as well


----------



## LauraBee

If there's a vaccine we don't get for free, then I don't think that our health authorities see it as such a threat. We get vaccinated against the pox and shingles and they're more or less unheard of these days because of it. Chicken pox isn't anywhere near as harmful, which is why we aren't vaccinated against it.

Were there any UK examples of chicken pox being problematic? The ones I read seemed to be from the US, just curious if it might just not be as big a problem over here.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Just because it isnt a terrible horrible disease i dont see why that means you shouldnt take advantage of a way to avoid it. I mean if there was a vaccine for the common cold that was effective, tons of people would get it just because having a cold isnt helpful in any way. 

If the only reason someone dislikes the vaccine is because it isnt a life threatening disease, i think thats a little..silly.

eta: i also think that it not being covered by free care doesnt mean it isnt neccesarily good, perhaps its just seen as a corner to cut to keep the budget down as there are more important concerns. sorta like ultrasounds arent covered unless for a medical reason. doesnt mean it isnt useful or good.


----------



## AriannasMama

Too bad there isn't a vaccine for temper tantrums.... :haha:





jokes..


----------



## Hotbump

I'm just posting this link because I liked how they explained it and I'm no good with words :haha:

https://www.karrifamilyclinic.com.sg/2007/02/why-you-should-vaccinate-against.html

but at the end of the day its your choice to vaccinate or not but I dont think people should call the vaccine silly :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:

I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.


----------



## youngmummy94

There is no chicken pox needles here.. unless you go to a private doctor, which I won't be doing.


----------



## fantastica

vinteenage said:


> But there being a vaccine also means it lowers the spread of pox and shingles, which can be deadly to babies and the elderly. So its not quite as much about the actual chicken pox, but preventing it and it's future possible side effects to those who could be harmed.

According to some studies, the vaccine has actually resulted in an increase of shingles, which can be a lot more harmful than chicken pox. Apparantly being exposed to the chicken pox virus causes an automatic surpression of the virus in thse already infected which can lead to shingles, so now in the US as there isn't much of the virus around, then there are more cases of shingles.


I don't know where I stand on it tbh, I understand why people vaccinate against it, I just don't see the point personally, but maybe that's because it's not routinely done in the UK.


----------



## Hotbump

If I get vaccinated against Chickenpox, I will get Shingles later in life!

Quite the opposite is true! And this is another reason why you should consider vaccinating against Chickenpox.

Shingles, better known in Singapore as "Seh Zhua" (Snake) is a reactivation of the chickenpox virus when the immune system is weakened. When one suffers from an episode of chickenpox, some of the virus take up residence in the body and lie domant until something occurs to reactivate it.

When you vaccinate yourself or your child against chickenpox, you are essentially giving your body a deactivated virus which does not cause chickenpox, but is still recognized by the body as chickenpox. Thus the body's immune system arms itself against this particular virus and stores the information in memory. The next time when the body gets exposed to the real chickenpox virus, it mounts an effective response so that the chickenpox virus does not have any chance of replicating in the body and causing the chickenpox symptoms.


from here https://www.karrifamilyclinic.com.sg/2007/02/why-you-should-vaccinate-against.html


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I had CP when i was in 2nd grade with the flu at the same time. I was miserable! No vaccine back then for CP. I rode it out as did my parents. 

Dh doesnt think hes ever had CP.

None of my kids, well MAYBE ds, have had the CP vaccine and none have had CP, yet. Im hoping itll stay that way. IF DS (in public school) gives it to DD1/DD2 then fine, but otherwise im hoping i wont have to deal with it, same with Lice- those suckers can stay FAR away!:haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

LauraBee said:


> If there's a vaccine we don't get for free, then I don't think that our health authorities see it as such a threat. We get vaccinated against the pox and shingles and they're more or less unheard of these days because of it. Chicken pox isn't anywhere near as harmful, which is why we aren't vaccinated against it.
> 
> Were there any UK examples of chicken pox being problematic? The ones I read seemed to be from the US, just curious if it might just not be as big a problem over here.

I'm from the UK and I've said throughout how badly Summer took it :flower: Honestly, before she did I thought she'd take it mild like people generally do but no such luck , she took it horrendously. I guess you just can't predict how it will affect people so it's easy to see why people wouldn't bother giving the vaccine. I just think those who say it's silly, or the CP are only as bad as a cold are insensitive. Looking for some pics of my LO with them just now...


Spoiler
https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/CityofEdinburgh-20110503-00120.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/IMG-20110504-00128.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/IMG-20110504-00127.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/IMG-20110503-00119.jpg

The ones on her right eyelid were the original spots, her eye became infected and was affecting her vision.

The ones on the right hand sand of her forehead, the angry looking ones, have scarred but her hair now covers them. Although when it's cold they change colour so are more visible.

The angriest infected ones on her back, again scarred in about 3 or 4 places. Little scars but it shows how bad she did take them. Sometimes we can do all in the world to try help our babies but things like the CP just show how unpredictable things can be. Despite 2 different creams plus oral medicine it had this effect on my LO, hence why I am considering getting Beanie vaccinated : just in case.

These pics were on about day 5 or 6 btw, so we still had another 2 and a bit weeks of illness!


----------



## Lydiarose

something about this really makes me feel uncomfortable/slightly disturbed.

I could never intentionally make oscar ill :nope: hes got scarlet fever atm and is so poorly,seeing him ill actually makes me cry,so god knows how id feel if i knew id put him into that situation intentionally.


----------



## 17thy

LauraBee said:


> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.

I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Poor Summer! aw i cant imagine my LO being sick like that :(


----------



## vaniilla

17thy said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.
> 
> *I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things* that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.Click to expand...

I don't see how you could say that :shrug:, I used both for lo and neither were for my 'convenience', they were there to give lo momentary relief from pain, for some doing all they can to relieve their child's symptom is a necessity.


----------



## 17thy

vaniilla said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.
> 
> *I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things* that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could say that :shrug:, I used both for lo and neither were for my 'convenience', they were there to give lo momentary relief from pain, for some doing all they can to relieve their child's symptom is a necessity.Click to expand...

For my child they were unnecessary. I tried Oragel once and my daughter screamed like someone was trying to murder her. Frozen rags and a little advil here and there have worked wonders for her teething. And as for the colic drops we never felt we needed them because she never was colicky. So I don't know why you're snapping at me. But I do anything I can to ease my daughters pains, its just she has rarely been in pain and I have found other methods besides over the counter gels and drops. :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

17thy said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.
> 
> *I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things* that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could say that :shrug:, I used both for lo and neither were for my 'convenience', they were there to give lo momentary relief from pain, for some doing all they can to relieve their child's symptom is a necessity.Click to expand...
> 
> For my child they were unnecessary. I tried Oragel once and my daughter screamed like someone was trying to murder her. Frozen rags and a little advil here and there have worked wonders for her teething. And as for the colic drops we never felt we needed them because she never was colicky. So I don't know why you're snapping at me. But I do anything I can to ease my daughters pains, its just she has rarely been in pain and I have found other methods besides over the counter gels and drops. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not snapping I just don't see how using them means a parent is doing it out of convenience.


----------



## 17thy

vaniilla said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.
> 
> *I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things* that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could say that :shrug:, I used both for lo and neither were for my 'convenience', they were there to give lo momentary relief from pain, for some doing all they can to relieve their child's symptom is a necessity.Click to expand...
> 
> For my child they were unnecessary. I tried Oragel once and my daughter screamed like someone was trying to murder her. Frozen rags and a little advil here and there have worked wonders for her teething. And as for the colic drops we never felt we needed them because she never was colicky. So I don't know why you're snapping at me. But I do anything I can to ease my daughters pains, its just she has rarely been in pain and I have found other methods besides over the counter gels and drops. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not snapping I just don't see how using them means a parent is doing it out of convenience.Click to expand...

Where did I say that??? I was disagreeing with the original poster if you can't tell.....


----------



## vaniilla

17thy said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.
> 
> *I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things* that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could say that :shrug:, I used both for lo and neither were for my 'convenience', they were there to give lo momentary relief from pain, for some doing all they can to relieve their child's symptom is a necessity.Click to expand...
> 
> For my child they were unnecessary. I tried Oragel once and my daughter screamed like someone was trying to murder her. Frozen rags and a little advil here and there have worked wonders for her teething. And as for the colic drops we never felt we needed them because she never was colicky. So I don't know why you're snapping at me. But I do anything I can to ease my daughters pains, its just she has rarely been in pain and I have found other methods besides over the counter gels and drops. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not snapping I just don't see how using them means a parent is doing it out of convenience.Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that??? I was disagreeing with the original poster if you can't tell.....Click to expand...

Sorry I thought I had bolded the inconvenience bit, no I couldn't tell sorry I'm only partially functioning today :dohh:


----------



## 17thy

vaniilla said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.
> 
> *I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things* that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could say that :shrug:, I used both for lo and neither were for my 'convenience', they were there to give lo momentary relief from pain, for some doing all they can to relieve their child's symptom is a necessity.Click to expand...
> 
> For my child they were unnecessary. I tried Oragel once and my daughter screamed like someone was trying to murder her. Frozen rags and a little advil here and there have worked wonders for her teething. And as for the colic drops we never felt we needed them because she never was colicky. So I don't know why you're snapping at me. But I do anything I can to ease my daughters pains, its just she has rarely been in pain and I have found other methods besides over the counter gels and drops. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not snapping I just don't see how using them means a parent is doing it out of convenience.Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that??? I was disagreeing with the original poster if you can't tell.....Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I thought I had bolded the inconvenience bit, no I couldn't tell sorry I'm only partially functioning today :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: it's fine, i'm in a bickering mood, not feeling well at all :(


----------



## vaniilla

17thy said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the way I see things, but I wouldn't pay for a vaccine against a cold just because it's more convenient, just like I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments etc :shrug:
> 
> I never said the vaccine was silly, just that I wouldn't pay for it because I don't see it as necessary.
> 
> *I don't buy teething gels or colic treatments or any of the other unnecessary things* that they have on the market. But chicken POX is a different story. It has the potential to be deadly and have very adverse reaction regardless of how lightly people seem to take it. It is a virus. Not teething. Not colic. A virus.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how you could say that :shrug:, I used both for lo and neither were for my 'convenience', they were there to give lo momentary relief from pain, for some doing all they can to relieve their child's symptom is a necessity.Click to expand...
> 
> For my child they were unnecessary. I tried Oragel once and my daughter screamed like someone was trying to murder her. Frozen rags and a little advil here and there have worked wonders for her teething. And as for the colic drops we never felt we needed them because she never was colicky. So I don't know why you're snapping at me. But I do anything I can to ease my daughters pains, its just she has rarely been in pain and I have found other methods besides over the counter gels and drops. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not snapping I just don't see how using them means a parent is doing it out of convenience.Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that??? I was disagreeing with the original poster if you can't tell.....Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I thought I had bolded the inconvenience bit, no I couldn't tell sorry I'm only partially functioning today :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: it's fine, i'm in a bickering mood, not feeling well at all :(Click to expand...

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: lo has been waking up 4/5 times a night for over a month now so it feels like we have a newborn again!


----------



## AriannasMama

.


----------



## Desi's_lost

i hate when i see .'s! i wanna know what was said.lol


----------



## 17thy

Something they'd probably regret :haha: I've done it


----------



## AriannasMama

It was just worded wrong and I couldn't figure out a better way to say it so I just deleted it lol.


----------



## amygwen

I hate .'s!


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> It was just worded wrong and I couldn't figure out a better way to say it so I just deleted it lol.

haha i figured.

i think its more fun to put at the end 'well fuck it..couldnt figure out how i wanted to say it so this is the best i've got' lolz


----------



## AriannasMama

shoulda just wrote "fuck it" instead of a .

:haha:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## LauraBee

@Natasha - It looks like Summer handled that quite well, how old was she? I can see why you'd want to vaccinate when you've had a direct experience with a bad case.

Regarding teething gels etc, pain is inconvenient, therefore pain relief is convenient, right?

If a vaccine is readily available or if you feel particularly worried then by all means take it. I've had my whole life of seeing chicken pox as annoying as opposed to deadly, so I'm not worried enough to want to buy the vaccine.

Just an FYI - I probably won't post in this thread again, I feel like I'm just repeating myself. I'll look in, but don't direct anything at me unless it's absolutely necessary anymore.


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> I'm totally pro-medicine.
> 
> We use ibuprofen whenever Finn seems extra drooly as it means teeth are coming and he's always more upset at night than during the day. If he does wake up, I don't like giving additional doses of medicine so he gets colic tablets as we find they calm him better than teething tablets. We haven't used Oragel in ages but I do have a the "natural" type in my bag in case we're out and his teeth are driving him batty.
> 
> Finn's fully vaccinated. He was given the Hep B in the hospital. He got the flu shot.
> 
> I do think it's important though for parents to research. None of my children will be receiving the Guardasil shot as I feel it's far too new and we don't yet know full future effects (especially on fertility and such).
> 
> I do not agree with...doing things without reason. I turned down all optional testing during my pregnancy as it just didnt feel necessary. I was 17, healthy, didn't want to worry about some numbers being slightly "off" meaning my kid might have Down's Syndrome, etc etc.
> 
> Protecting my child though? I wouldn't not do that in safe ways. The pox vaccine is always offered here and covered by insurance so I don't see why anyone in the US would turn it down.

Glad someone agrees with me, lol. Ari also had the flu shot, not to sure about Gardasil yet, I had the shot and it hasn't affected me but hopefully it is better researched when that time comes. I am very pro-vaccine and medicine when she needs it, especially at night time when she just can't settle, that isn't normal for her and 99% of the time when its happened she had an ear infection.


----------



## AriannasMama

I also said no to all pre-natal tests, no need for them imo.


----------



## Natasha2605

Laura she was eleven months when she took it. First five days or so she was 'alright' just grouchy, feeling sorry for herself. Until the ones in her throat appeared and she couldn't drink, hurt to cry etc. We've no idea where she got it from either!


----------



## 17thy

I'm not "pro" or "anti" vaccine, but my daughter has had her routine vaccines. We denied the flu vaccine as neither me or DH get one either, haven't ever seen a need for it either. We rarely go out and the weather is 99% of the time really nice here, i've never even had the flu, don't think dh has either. 
And as I said I did a little more research on chicken pox and heard the story about my own chicken pox and decided to get her vax'd for it because it seems so dreadful :( 
We try to stay away from manufactured medicines as much as possible because they DO have an effect on your baby's organs (just like when you take pain relievers, same rule applies) so unless she is inconsolable we stick to ice (which she loves) and frozen rags, and sugar free ice pops for her teething. And like I said she's only ever been in "pain" once and it was from constipation and gas from too much milk and we took her to the ER and they did nothing :dohh: So we REALLY try to deal with things at home now.


----------



## abbSTAR

I have never heard of them before :o I can understand why you'd want to do it. But I'd rather little one get it in his own time :flow:


----------



## Baby France

My little girl caught chicken pox at 4 months old and still has the scars to prove it...she was hospitalised for 4 days and nearly had eye damae because of it.

However, my Gran is over 70 and has had shingles (adult version of chicken pox) for more than 6 months now and is really suffering from it. She never got it as a child. They have very nearly seen her off and spends many a day with no knickers on as she can't shift the ones on her 'bits' :cry:

So I would have chicken parties, however at an age where I think the children are at an age to fight and conquer. 

I've see it from the very young and the very old stage and seen the damage its done on either. Apparently it is very hard to get over when it is 'shingles' too and can cause more serious scars.

My girls scars are horrible....will go and search for a pic before/after for you.

But yes I would without a shadow of a doubt do it while they (and their skin) is young.

x x x


----------



## Baby France

Elf when she had chicken pox in Dec 2020 (born Auguat 2010)

Elf in March 2011...no signs on chicken pox on her face AT ALL.



However I would rather have waited until she was about our boys age (18 months) when he caught it as he didn't suffer at all!!!

But personally I'd rather they'd get it in child age than in adult age.

Just my opinion though :flower:

I also thought that I would have a few more years before chicken pox hit...my son was around 16 months when he got it. I knew as soon as I saw the spot what it was. You catch chicken pox three weeks before the spots appear meaning my little girl had no chance.

If you plan to vaccine your child. I would do it sooner rather than later. I think October is the most 'ripe' time for them.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin has had his chiken pox vaccine already :) so he wont ever have to deal with that, I had it when I was 4ish and I remember it being horrible .


----------



## Baby France

Oh thats good. Our little man probably caught them when he was about 17 months old and Elf when she was about 2 months old :(


----------



## Jemma_x

I dont agree with them. I can see why people want to get it out of the way while there young but it can be just as serious in babies as it can in adults. We are in the uk and my LO has had the vaccine as he has a compromised immune system and him getting chicken pox could be very serious. As i said i can understand people wanting to get it out of the way while LO is young but i cant understand wanting to make your child ill on purpose as you dont know how badly its going to effect them


----------



## youngmummy94

Just a couple of questions, for those who choose not to vaccinate, do you also not agree with medicines like paracetamol, ibuprofen etc. Also, what happens when they go to school? Here, you can't attend school without a vaccination record.


----------



## hot tea

I avoid pain killers most of the time, yes. And here you don't need vacc records unless it is a private school with specific rules.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hot tea

No vaccinations for either children. I had a VERY bad reaction to my immunizations and can't justify the risks at this point.


----------

